# Kodak Brownie Restoring???



## EhJsNe (Dec 8, 2008)

Theres a Kodak Brownie #2 at my local antique store. I was looking at it--and the lens and viewfinder are rather dusty, one of the mirrors fell out when i was examining the inside ( i hope the dude wont notice.... :shock: ) Looking through the viewfinder all I see is maybe one or two colors of whats in the picture the rest is not visible...im not sure if thats the camera or the dusty stuff.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 8, 2008)

If a Brownie is at an antique shop I'd have to guess they want more than $5 for it. It's not worth that much to start with. There were so many Brownie 2 cameras made that literally you can find them everywhere. Check eBay for a better deal.

IMHO it's not worth restoring it.


----------



## EhJsNe (Dec 16, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> If a Brownie is at an antique shop I'd have to guess they want more than $5 for it. It's not worth that much to start with. There were so many Brownie 2 cameras made that literally you can find them everywhere. Check eBay for a better deal.
> 
> IMHO it's not worth restoring it.


 
well its in very well condition. the only problem is the dust and the mirror on one of the viewfinders will fall out if i take off the cover. It stays perfectly in place other wise.

Also im not sure how to tell if the shutter works becuase i havent found out how to use it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 16, 2008)

EhJsNe said:


> well its in very well condition. the only problem is the dust and the mirror on one of the viewfinders will fall out if i take off the cover. It stays perfectly in place other wise.
> 
> Also im not sure how to tell if the shutter works becuase i havent found out how to use it.



As I said, you shouldn't pay more than $5.00 (or so) for a Brownie #2. If you really, really want to restore it, I can help you from afar. I would need a picture of the camera and a close up, if you have the capability, of the viewfinder with the problem. Mirrors should be easy to fix or re-glue. I have several thin mirrors from other cameras I took apart (cannibalized for parts) and can send you one, you might need to cut it down but that shouldn't be a problem.

E-mail me when you have pictures.


----------



## EhJsNe (Dec 17, 2008)

do you want me to email the pictures? or just when you have them?


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, e-mail me the pictures of the camera when you get to it, no rush.


----------



## EhJsNe (Dec 18, 2008)

ok.

I looked for the same one on ebay and its like 20 dollars. The one i want is 12...and im going to try and get it for 8...maybe less if the guy is in a giving mood!


----------

